# CF CIC officer recognized by Canadian Yachting Assoc. as Volunteer of the Year



## gwp (12 Nov 2008)

The Canadian Yachting Association (CYA) has named a Canadian Forces Cadet Instructor as CYA Volunteer of the Year.  Navy Lt. Tracy Terry of Victoria is Sail Training Program Director for Royal Canadian Sea Cadets for Regional Cadet Support Unit (Pacific). The CYA Volunteer of the Year award was established in 1991 to recognize outstanding leadership and contributions by CYA volunteers. The contribution can be over several years or to a specific event or program.

“Navy Lt. Terry is a positive role model and mentor.  She is a long time volunteer of the CYA and a member of the B.C. Sailing Board for a decade.  She was instrumental in bringing the sport of sailing to the top at the B.C. Summer Games.  A demanding advocate of water safety, she amended the Boat Rescue Manual and made the Boat Rescue Course more relevant for sailing instructors. She has been tireless in her drive to improve the sailing experience for all Canadians. She is a sincerely dedicated sailing professional,” are among the comments made by her colleagues supporting her nomination. 

Regional Cadet Support Unit (Pacific) is the supervising headquarters for the Royal Canadian Sea, Army, and Air Cadets in B.C.  In British Columbia there are about 1,300 Sea Cadets enrolled in 31 Corps in an equal number of communities supervised by 250 Canadian Forces Officers of the Cadet Instructors Cadre. The program is sponsored by the Canadian Forces in partnership with the civilian Navy League of Canada. As a result of navy Lt. Terry’s coaching, sea cadet sailing teams from B.C. Region have dominated the National Sea Cadet Regatta for the past seven years.

The Canadian Yachting Association www.sailing.ca is a non-profit corporation founded in 1931 and is the national authority for sailing in Canada. The association is recognized throughout the world for excellence in training, competition and recreational programs. The CYA vision is to “make sailing and recreational boating lifelong activities for Canadians through excellence in competition and training.”
-30-


----------



## Neill McKay (13 Nov 2008)

Congratulations to Lt(N) Terry... But I'd love to know which of her colleagues called her "navy Lt. Terry" in speech.


----------

